# EMDR Therapy



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Since the most recent thread of EMDR got overloaded with spam... I'll start a new one.

I started "EMDR" therapy with a woman I found on emdr.com whom specializes in dissocation disorders. Not sure that I will be actually getting into the eye movement part of it for a couple of sessions since there's a lot of "prep" that needs to be done apparently. I sort of understand but its just annoying. Spent the whole session going over things that I've gone over with my regular therapist. She tried to give me suggestions or strategies to try... like when you have the voice in your head asking you whether what you're experiencing is real, rather than ignore it... approach it with curiousity. Ask yourself why the voice is asking you this.

I don't know... I'll try it but it seems so broad. I'll try to keep the board abreast of my progress... next session is in two weeks.


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Just an update...I've gone 4 times so far.. no recovery so far but she has taught me some techniques to help.. however, I feel like this stuff I could find online somewhere. I haven't been put through the memory desensitization yet.. not sure when. It's getting a bit pricey, though.. not sure how much longer I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I just found this:

http://www.rapidtables.com/tools/emdr.htm


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Be patient with therapy. It notoriously takes a long time to work with patients with dissociative disorders, ie years. From my own limited experience with therapy so far (3 years, once a week) I know how easy it is to get frustrated and feel like I'm getting nowhere at times, and I can be impatient, and sometimes I just feel like quitting as well.. However, occasionally I look back and see how far I've actually come. It happens in small steps.

It might be good to ask your therapist the different stages of therapy. I'm sure she'll have some sort of model she uses. She sounds good actually. When I read in your first post about what she suggested about looking at the internal voice with curiosity.. ha that sounds exactly like what my therapist would say. It's the first part of becoming aware of your internal world. Just to be curious, and begin to see how you operate internally. Through this technique/understanding I learnt about a part I have that was making the world feel/seem unreal. It was trying to protect me from the pain of childhood memories I was getting back. Just by knowing that much I've been to work through feelings of derealisation before it get's overwhelming. It took over 2 years of therapy to get that far... but well worth the effort if you ask me!

It's great you have a t that specialises in dissociative disorders! There's not really a lot around that do, and they're worth their weight in gold if they're a good one.. A bad t can do more damage than good!

Anyway.. good luck with it and hope it's working for you.

P


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

I've gone 5 times already and no improvement.. we haven't done any memory reprocessing yet. I was recommended body scan meditation because if you do that, you can definitely feel like your body is your body. I mean, when you close your eyes, and wiggle your toes and whatnot, it feels like its your toes. The visual component is what's really off, for me at least. I can't look at my hand without questioning it, but if my eyes are closed.. i can feel that my hand is my hand. Very weird. No real recovery, as I mentioned, so far.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I did it and it helped me tremendously as I said on my posting about emdr. Everyone is different, my LPC and many others agree that it is most effective for those suffering from anxiety induced DP/DR while those who induced it through drug use and other ways it is not


----------



## Jamby (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it is really important to get a therapist that specializes in the disorder and treats it with the proper respect. I had a therapist who helped me with some other issues and definitely picked up on my dissociative disorder through tests and our talks, but I don't think he took DP specifically as seriously as did I. I shared my thoughts from books I've read and other research and he just didn't seem very impressed. Love the guy but he is rooted in cognitive behavior therapy and really didn't specifically treat the problem like I thought he should. I can't afford therapy any more so that is not an available option for me now.


----------

